# Problems with divider.



## HunterJumperLover (May 11, 2010)

I have a 2 horse CM trailer with a break away divider latch. When I went to a show, my trainer was behind us and noticed that the divider opens and swings back and forth and hits my horse. So when I called the trailer place they said that if i closed the divider and pulled on it with all my might that it should open. If it does open, then it may be a trailer defect, otherwise they think it may just be because Tucker is so big and is pushing on it. I tried it and i couldnt get it to budge! Anyone have any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Could you get a replacement divider and have it installed?


----------



## HunterJumperLover (May 11, 2010)

I dont think the divider is the problem. I think its the break away latch, which is attached to the trailer.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know how your trailers set up, but if the divider can be removed maybe just take it out? It would probably be safer to not have it in there if it could cause harm to your horse.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Different trailers have different latches. Can you post a pic of it? I know on mine If the trailer isn't level the partition will close but really doesn't lock in to place unless I lift it up an push it in.. Also check the mounting pins on the front of the divider to make sure they haven't worked themselves loose..But with no picture it's hard to tell you what the fix may be...:wink:


----------

